# Shiners in a stocked pond



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Has anyone ever used shiners in a private stocked ponds? And If so, did you have a problem with them mass producing and creating a large population? I have a stocked pond and have never used shiners for bait in it but would like to try.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a rural myth as far as Im concerned.

The bass will thank you for it.

Our pond (5 acres) hasnt been drained ever since 1937 and people have been using shiners all the time. We have no problems and if anything, need more food in the water, not less.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have had a lot of experience in this area and on this subject. It is definitely a myth and will only provide food for the bass.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

pond boss forum . com tons of info if you want it about this.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking, the bass are just gonna eat em up anyway. And after you put a hook through em , they arent gonna live that long.

I'm gonna get me a few to take up there today...stay tuned.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Ive heard once you use shinners they will take over like rabbits and the bass will no longer eat plastics or artificial anymore.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I prefer goldfish


----------

